# Sam Roberts - Don't Walk Away Eileen



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I recently started playing with a cover band and they and they have me playing all types of music I don't like. This Sam Roberts song is one of them. The funny thing is that now I am trying to figure out the guitar parts, I have grown to really like this song. One thing I am having trouble with is the other guitar player in our band is going up and down the neck when playing this song but Sam himself seems to be staying down the neck with open chords. Do you guys know how he's playing here? 

I think the chords he is using are the F, C and G. For the F I think its the top 2 strings, the C is a normal open C and the G is the bottom 4 strings. It hurts like hell but sounds better to me than the other way the guitar player showed me.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a hell of a time now playing in the area of the 1,2,3 and 4 frets that's because of an injury that limits the ability to spread my fingers the way used to. I have found I can get similar sounds farther up the fret board where I can play without stretching my fingers so far apart. For me the day of the 6 string bar chords all over the fretboard are gone forever but I am finding a large array of smaller chords that will suit my needs just fine. Sometimes the only way to succeed is to compromise a little, anyway keep trying. As they say practice makes perfect or it pisses you off and you learn to play it a different way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/s/sam_roberts/dont_walk_away_eileen_tab.htm


I'd probably play it this way. (this is not me)

[video=youtube;qZbWRTM-n8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZbWRTM-n8U[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/s/sam_roberts/dont_walk_away_eileen_tab.htm
> 
> 
> I'd probably play it this way. (this is not me)
> ...


Minus the aloofness

Btw, Sam Roberts is one of the more refreshing rockers out there. I urge you to listen to his first 3 albums.

Imo, a good song gets better when you hear again and again. One hit wonders usually appeal to people off the bat.

Re the song: I'll check out my tab pro later today and see how it's done and let you know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree, big fan of much of his stuff. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing from Sam's point of view, given I'm an old fart 



adcandour said:


> Minus the aloofness
> 
> Btw, Sam Roberts is one of the more refreshing rockers out there. I urge you to listen to his first 3 albums.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That don't sound to bad. I've been playing it with the barred C at the 3rd fret, the barred F at the 1st fret and the open G chord. It sounds good. I've found multiple ways to play this but I wish I could meet Mr. Roberts and have him show me how he plays it. It looks like he plays in the open position and the other guitar player goes up the neck.



davetcan said:


> http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/s/sam_roberts/dont_walk_away_eileen_tab.htm
> 
> 
> I'd probably play it this way. (this is not me)
> ...


----------

